
Vue.js: 2015 in Review - gwintrob
http://blog.evanyou.me/2015/12/20/vuejs-2015-in-review/
======
dham
Got into React around November of last year. Did a semi large project with
Reflux and React. The popular Flux library before Redux. Not sure what's
popular now. I hated every minute of doing React. It started off great, but
quickly rage started to set in.

I feel like that whole eco system is full of wanna be engineers fresh out of
comp sci degree that want to over engineer the hell out of everything they
touch. A ton of stuff to set up.

I used Knockout in 2011 and Angular in 2013. Both frameworks were awesome.
Angular improved on Knockout. React didn't seem to improve anything for me.

Vue is a breath of fresh air. I don't do SPA apps anymore anymore. Probably
never will again. I hate the lock in. What is popular and supported one year
is gone the next. What I do however, is bring in a javascript framework where
it's needed, on one or two pages. You'd be surprised, it's not that often, but
when you need a library you need a library. Vue handles this perfectly for me
right now(until the next thing comes along I suppose). It doesn't make you get
a PHD in the you're Fuxed architecture and isn't over engineered out the
wazoo. It works similar to Angular but with less terms. I think more similar
to Aurelia.

Thanks Vue team.

~~~
scope
I too went through Angular and React, Vue combines best of both (especially
after 1.0, pre 1.0 syntax was _weird_ for me at least)

The great thing about Vue is the beautifully simplistic API (not to mention
the amazing documentation) + Vue works WITH the DOM (which gives it
performance boost - contrary to popular belief)

Thanks Vue team.

------
romankolpak
Excuse my ignorance (this is the first time I'm hearing about Vue) but I have
a few questions:

1) The homepage ([http://vuejs.org/](http://vuejs.org/)) says "Reactive
Components for Modern Web Interfaces". Does it actually use any concepts from
FRP (like signals or event streams)?

2) A lot of things I picked up from the docs just scream "angular". Filters,
directives, $watch to name a few. My very naive impression is that this is
just reinventing angular. That said, what are the reasons to choose it over
angular?

3) Any plans for ES6 support? I expect any modern framework to be ES6 first
while all the examples on the homepage are given in ES5

~~~
EvanYou
1) Vue itself has little to do with FRP. "Reactive" doesn't necessarily imply
FRP in any way. However it's pretty easy to use Vue with RxJS:
[https://github.com/vuejs/vue-rx](https://github.com/vuejs/vue-rx)

2) & 3): See [http://blog.evanyou.me/2015/10/25/vuejs-re-
introduction/](http://blog.evanyou.me/2015/10/25/vuejs-re-introduction/) and
[http://vuejs.org/guide/comparison.html](http://vuejs.org/guide/comparison.html)

------
dimgl
Extremely happy with Vue.js. I had the same exact reaction; I started to learn
React, got frustrated, found Vue.js and have never looked back. It fits
everything that I need in a front-end framework and it does so without getting
in my way or making my code feel bloated. Love it, congratulations.

------
welanes
Powerful, easy to grasp, and frustration-free - so kudos on that alone.
However it's the consideration put into everything around Vue.js that really
helps it shine.

Clean website with comprehensive and clear API guide, the responsiveness and
outright prolificness of Evan on Github, the thought put into the 1.0 release
and the succinct syntax.

So many things that others have done wrong, done right.

------
viiralvx
Started off learning Vue before learning Ember a year ago, but I have to say
that Vue was not really that overwhelming to learn. It did a lot of things
right and I really enjoyed using it and learning it made a lot of things with
Ember just naturally click. Looking forward to see the future of the project
and it's trajectory.

------
crcastle
I wanted to explore the idea of a "server-less" app, so I built a tweet
scheduler -- like what [https://buffer.com](https://buffer.com) started their
business with -- except I wanted to do it without thinking about a server or
managing any processes.

It uses Vue.js as the SPA plus AWS Lambda, AWS API Gateway, and AWS DynamoDB
for the server-like stuff. It also uses vue-router and vue-loader, two
official Vue.js libraries.

[https://github.com/crcastle/serverless-buffer-app-
gui](https://github.com/crcastle/serverless-buffer-app-gui)

I plan to post it to the Vue.js forum
[http://forum.vuejs.org](http://forum.vuejs.org) to ask for feedback on my use
of Vue.js -- what I could have implemented more simply. Waiting until I finish
the setup guide before posting it.

In general, I've been loving Vue.js. It's really simple and quick to get
started, but as you get deeper you find that many subtle design decisions were
well thought out.

EDIT: This is my first venture in SPA frameworks, having previously been
overwhelmed by the learning curve of Angular, Ember, and React.

~~~
tomcam
How is it server-less? Seems like the Amazon products you're using are, uh,
running on servers? Not trying to be snide, just trying to understand what you
mean by serverless.

~~~
vincentdm
I think he means having the servers abstracted away (i.e. not having to
maintain them, not knowing how many of them should be running, etc...)

~~~
aikah
People need to stop calling that "server-less", that's stupid and the kind of
buzzword that needs to die ASAP. There is a server, the fact that you don't
have to manage it yourself doesn't change anything, you still need to upload
your code to AWS lambda, how is it different from uploading a PHP script via
FTP to a remote machine? it is not. PHP developers don't call their work
"server-less". So people need to give up on using this expression now.

That's the most ridicule thing I have ever heard in my developer career. Who
can anybody take a developer that says he is doing "server-less" web
development seriously? frankly? What's next? the "database-less" movement?

~~~
crcastle
I agree server-less is not technically accurate. That's why I put it in
quotes. However, in the spectrum of

bare metal server <-> VM server <-> Heroku-like PaaS

I'd put this architecture to the right of Heroku. I have less to worry about
from an Ops perspective than I do running the app on Heroku. On Heroku, I
would need to think about and managing one or several processes. With AWS
Lambda, there is no concept of a processes exposed to me like Procfiles expose
on Heroku. That's nice in many ways but also limiting in many ways.

Also, note that I wasn't building this for rock hard and huge scalability
production. I was building it to learn and hopefully help others learn about a
fairly new way to build a web application.

~~~
tomcam
Thanks. Wasn't trying to be argumentative, just wanted clarity.

------
desireco42
I am actually big fan of Riotjs which is similar to Vue. I think there is a
lot of value in simpler approaches and lighter codebase of both of those.

------
crudbug
Congratulations on 1.0 release. I like the simplicity of Vue.

------
mushishi
How well is typescript supported? It is hard to imagine going back to
javascript.

------
vaibhavkul
Happy vue.js user here too. Thanks vue team for this nice ui library.

